# Milan Cina ci siamo, lunedì le firme del preliminare



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2016)

Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.

*La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*


Da [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]

*Ancora Pasquale Campopiano: ecco perché l'Evergrande comprerà il Milan. In sostanza, si tratta di un vero e proprio affare di stato. Infatti in Cina il calcio sta diventando questo: un business interplanetario che porterà la nazione a spenderà 8 mila miliardi nei prossimi anni. Lo riporta anche ChinaFiles.com affermando che l'obiettivo è arrivare ai mondiali 2030 o 2034. E in questo quadro la notizia Evergrande/Milan si incastra alla perfezione.
Campopiano ha intervistato il direttore di questo portale, Gabriele Battaglia: ''Qui i rumors di possibili capitali cinesi nel Milan ci sono eccome. Partiamo dal fatto che da quando Xi Jinping ha detto sì all'apertura dei capitali nel mondo calcio si è subito scatenata una vera e propria concorrenza dei principali investitori cinesi. Da queste parti infatti fanno discorsi spiccioli: calcio uguale business, quindi investo.
E il Milan per questo motivo sarebbe il più succulento dei bocconcini: il club più titolato d'Italia e tra i più famosi al mondo con Barcellona e Real Madrid. In Cina poi, se dici Milan dici calcio italiano. Facciamo un esempio: i cinesi comprano il Milan, il giorno dopo a Pechino sbarcano i Baresi e i Maldini di turno a portare in giro il marchio rossonero, nascono quindi scuole calcio, parte un merchanding mirato, e tutto diventa un grande affare. 
Per i cinesi e soprattutto per il loro presidente Xi Jinping comprare un club straniero dopo tutti gli investimenti fatti in patria, sarebbe la quadratura del cerchio. E anche il governo ne trarrebbe giovamento. Il Milan, poi, sarebbe un asset economico praticamente già pronto per essere sfruttato.
Per quanto riguarda i possibili soci, partirei da una certezza: se è Jack Ma a voler investire sul Milan, questo escluderebbe Robin Li. Ovviamente uso il condizionale perché il mercato cinese è sempre imprevedibile, e quella piccola percentuale di commistione tra i due non la scarterei. Dico solo che secondo me o è l'uno o l'altro perché sono in concorrenza per business e asset strategici: entrambi infatti risultano impegnati nell'ecommerce, entrambi legati a internet e ai motori di ricerca (Alibaba e Baidu). 
Tuttavia tra i due Jack Ma si sposerebbe alla perfezione con quanto rivelato da voi del corrieredellosport.it, e cioè con il Fondo Evergrande come possibile acquirente del Milan. Questo perché, come avete specificato anche voi, i due gruppi si sono già lanciati nel business dello sport e si sono equamente divise il Guangzhou F.C., la squadra allenata anche da Lippi che ha vinto tre titoli cinesi e due Champions asiatiche negli ultimi anni. 
Tra l'altro Jack Ma ha anche fondato l'Alibaba Sports Group, ossia una società specializzata nel campo delle acquisizioni sportive. Per questo motivo il connubio sarebbe perfetto: Evergrande compra il Milan e Jack Ma che potrebbe rientrare nell'operazione come socio finanziatore. Infine un altro motivo che confermerebbe il sodalizio Evergrande Milan è la concorrenza con l'altro grande gruppo imprenditoriale cinese ossia Wanda che ha preso il 20% dell'Atletico Madrid. In questo caso quindi l'acquisto del Milan avrebbe una indubbia valenza strategica.''*


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. Che fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*



adesso tutte le altre testate gli andranno dietro


grande Pasquà


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma non aveva detto che le firme erano previste per venerdì, a borse chiuse?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Aprile 2016)

Addio ItalMilan, Galilani, Balotelli, Boateng, Izzo ecc ecc


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2016)

Spero sia vero. Non mi illudo fino a Giugno.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*



Aggiornate, perché il corriere sta lanciando autentiche bombe!!!


----------



## Gekyn (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*



Per fortuna scopriremo presto la verità o almeno si spera, il pericolo di un'altra posticipazione è alto....


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*



voglio crederci


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*



Lunedì, poi non succederà nulla.. allora scadenza fissata a settimana prossima. Per me è un circo


----------



## kollaps (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*



Parla di closing a fine giugno.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lunedì, poi non succederà nulla.. allora scadenza fissata a settimana prossima. Per me è un circo



Mi sa di si. Siamo passati da "Berlusconi deciderà lunedì" a "le firme venerdì" "no se ne riparla nel fine settimana" a "ci vediamo lunedì"

A me sinceramente questa storia ricorda quella di Manenti che diceva "i soldi arrivano domani".


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mi sa di si. Siamo passati da "Berlusconi deciderà lunedì" a "le firme venerdì" "no se ne riparla nel fine settimana" a "ci vediamo lunedì"
> 
> A me sinceramente questa storia ricorda quella di Manenti che diceva "i soldi arrivano domani".



bee ricordava manenti, ragazzi ci sta non essere ottimisti ma cosi pessimisti no dai..


----------



## Lorenzo (28 Aprile 2016)

Sbaglio, o Campopiano è la prima volta che si sbilancia nelle date? Mi sembra di ricordare che, quando spuntarono fuori le prime date, lui avesse più volte ribadito che in realtà non si era ancora deciso nulla in tal senso.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*



Quando cominciano a spuntare le date mi viene mal di pancia.


----------



## kollaps (28 Aprile 2016)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Sbaglio, o Campopiano è la prima volta che si sbilancia nelle date? Mi sembra di ricordare che, quando spuntarono fuori le prime date, lui avesse più volte ribadito che in realtà non si era ancora deciso nulla in tal senso.



Ha sempre parlato di questo "weekend"...tra venerdì e lunedì per capirci.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Boh, speriamo. Di Campopiano e del Corriere mi fido.


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2016)

Si era detto nel weekend, cambia poco se è lunedì.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mi sa di si. Siamo passati da "Berlusconi deciderà lunedì" a "le firme venerdì" "no se ne riparla nel fine settimana" a "ci vediamo lunedì"
> 
> A me sinceramente questa storia ricorda quella di Manenti che diceva "i soldi arrivano domani".



siamo anni che aspettiamo, figurati se ci facciamo spaventare per un paio di giorni


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si era detto nel weekend, cambia poco se è lunedì.



esatto, fino ad ora sta sempre avendo ragione lui, aspettiamo a giudicare


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*



The new Alciato?


----------



## VonVittel (28 Aprile 2016)

Campopiano ha sganciato delle bombe assurde, sembra molto convinto. In questo momento ciò che temo di più è che posticipino queste famose "date decisive". Per il resto sto iniziando pian piano ad essere più fiducioso.


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quando cominciano a spuntare le date mi viene mal di pancia.



E' totalmente diverso dall'anno scorso.

Un preliminare col gruppo di Galatioto equivale a un accordo definitivo, a cui ci si può sottrarre solo con penali molto pesanti.


Intanto, anche Pellegatti molla gli ormeggi.


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*



Quanto vorrei tutto ciò sia vero.

Peccato ci creda poco e nulla.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2016)

Da [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]

*Ancora Pasquale Campopiano: ecco perché l'Evergrande comprerà il Milan. In sostanza, si tratta di un vero e proprio affare di stato. Infatti in Cina il calcio sta diventando questo: un business interplanetario che porterà la nazione a spenderà 8 mila miliardi nei prossimi anni. Lo riporta anche ChinaFiles.com affermando che l'obiettivo è arrivare ai mondiali 2030 o 2034. E in questo quadro la notizia Evergrande/Milan si incastra alla perfezione.
Campopiano ha intervistato il direttore di questo portale, Gabriele Battaglia: ''Qui i rumors di possibili capitali cinesi nel Milan ci sono eccome. Partiamo dal fatto che da quando Xi Jinping ha detto sì all'apertura dei capitali nel mondo calcio si è subito scatenata una vera e propria concorrenza dei principali investitori cinesi. Da queste parti infatti fanno discorsi spiccioli: calcio uguale business, quindi investo.
E il Milan per questo motivo sarebbe il più succulento dei bocconcini: il club più titolato d'Italia e tra i più famosi al mondo con Barcellona e Real Madrid. In Cina poi, se dici Milan dici calcio italiano. Facciamo un esempio: i cinesi comprano il Milan, il giorno dopo a Pechino sbarcano i Baresi e i Maldini di turno a portare in giro il marchio rossonero, nascono quindi scuole calcio, parte un merchanding mirato, e tutto diventa un grande affare. 
Per i cinesi e soprattutto per il loro presidente Xi Jinping comprare un club straniero dopo tutti gli investimenti fatti in patria, sarebbe la quadratura del cerchio. E anche il governo ne trarrebbe giovamento. Il Milan, poi, sarebbe un asset economico praticamente già pronto per essere sfruttato.
Per quanto riguarda i possibili soci, partirei da una certezza: se è Jack Ma a voler investire sul Milan, questo escluderebbe Robin Li. Ovviamente uso il condizionale perché il mercato cinese è sempre imprevedibile, e quella piccola percentuale di commistione tra i due non la scarterei. Dico solo che secondo me o è l'uno o l'altro perché sono in concorrenza per business e asset strategici: entrambi infatti risultano impegnati nell'ecommerce, entrambi legati a internet e ai motori di ricerca (Alibaba e Baidu). 
Tuttavia tra i due Jack Ma si sposerebbe alla perfezione con quanto rivelato da voi del corrieredellosport.it, e cioè con il Fondo Evergrande come possibile acquirente del Milan. Questo perché, come avete specificato anche voi, i due gruppi si sono già lanciati nel business dello sport e si sono equamente divise il Guangzhou F.C., la squadra allenata anche da Lippi che ha vinto tre titoli cinesi e due Champions asiatiche negli ultimi anni. 
Tra l'altro Jack Ma ha anche fondato l'Alibaba Sports Group, ossia una società specializzata nel campo delle acquisizioni sportive. Per questo motivo il connubio sarebbe perfetto: Evergrande compra il Milan e Jack Ma che potrebbe rientrare nell'operazione come socio finanziatore. Infine un altro motivo che confermerebbe il sodalizio Evergrande Milan è la concorrenza con l'altro grande gruppo imprenditoriale cinese ossia Wanda che ha preso il 20% dell'Atletico Madrid. In questo caso quindi l'acquisto del Milan avrebbe una indubbia valenza strategica.''*


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> The new Alciato?



alciato sosteneva che un broker di nome mister bee senza un patrimonio proprio ma che si faceva prestare denaro da altri, stesse per comprare il milan, quella mi sembra gia una storia molto più senza alcun senso, questo qua è un discorso diverso, la evergrande la conoscono tutti, possiede un club in cina che ha fatto grandi investimenti..


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

Lol


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> *Ancora Pasquale Campopiano: ecco perché l'Evergrande comprerà il Milan. In sostanza, si tratta di un vero e proprio affare di stato. Infatti in Cina il calcio sta diventando questo: un business interplanetario che porterà la nazione a spenderà 8 mila miliardi nei prossimi anni. Lo riporta anche ChinaFiles.com affermando che l'obiettivo è arrivare ai mondiali 2030 o 2034. E in questo quadro la notizia Evergrande/Milan si incastra alla perfezione.
> Campopiano ha intervistato il direttore di questo portale, Gabriele Battaglia: ''Qui i rumors di possibili capitali cinesi nel Milan ci sono eccome. Partiamo dal fatto che da quando Xi Jinping ha detto sì all'apertura dei capitali nel mondo calcio si è subito scatenata una vera e propria concorrenza dei principali investitori cinesi. Da queste parti infatti fanno discorsi spiccioli: calcio uguale business, quindi investo.
> ...



io mi fido stavolta


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano ‏su twitter: A quanto leggo [MENTION=923]marco[/MENTION]Bellinazzo e il [MENTION=2386]sole[/MENTION]24ore confermano: raggiunto il compromesso tra #Fininvest e #Galatioto! *


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Lo spauracchio-teatrino, stile bee, direi che è scongiurato. I nomi sono noti e le cifre decisamente più consone rispetto allo scorso anno. Se lunedì posticiperanno sarà esclusivamente per colpa di mr. Bel giuoco.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Aprile 2016)

Non si starà sbilanciando un po' troppo il CorSport? Campopiano si gioca tutto!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Lo spauracchio-teatrino, stile bee, direi che è scongiurato. I nomi sono noti e le cifre decisamente più consone rispetto allo scorso anno. Se lunedì posticiperanno sarà esclusivamente per colpa di mr. Bel giuoco.



This.

Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che lunedì arrivi un comunicato ufficiale che annunci la firma del preliminare. Ovviamente a borse chiuse, quindi dopo le 17:30.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> This.
> 
> Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che lunedì arrivi un comunicato ufficiale che annunci la firma del preliminare. Ovviamente a borse chiuse, quindi dopo le 17:30.



speriamo ragazzi, io sono ottimista


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

ha sempre detto che il preliminare sarebbe stato firmato tra Venerdì e Lunedì....con questa conferma ulteriore si sta giocando tutta la carriera sto giornalista....onestamente dubito si stia inventando tutto di sana pianta...ammetto che la fiducia cresce....siamo veramente davanti ad un bivio tra la vita e la morte...non si può sbagliare strada


----------



## koti (28 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ha sempre detto che il preliminare sarebbe stato firmato tra Venerdì e Lunedì....*con questa conferma ulteriore si sta giocando tutta la carriera sto giornalista*....onestamente dubito si stia inventando tutto di sana pianta...ammetto che la fiducia cresce....siamo veramente davanti ad un bivio tra la vita e la morte...non si può sbagliare strada


Non esageriamo, con questo ragionamento Alciato dovrebbe nascondersi al polo nord.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, con questo ragionamento Alciato dovrebbe nascondersi al polo nord.



se Bee si è dimostrato un barbone non è colpa di Alciato...lui ha dato in anteprima il suo nome come compratore...quello che è successo dopo non possiamo saperlo...e cmq se sto Campopiano sbaglia su una roba del genere secondo te verrà ancora preso sul serio???


----------



## VonVittel (28 Aprile 2016)

Persino Carlo Festa, il più scettico di tutti, ha confermato?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Persino Carlo Festa, il più scettico di tutti, ha confermato?



No, l'ultima di Festa è che le parti sono ancora lontane e che Jack Ma non ci azzecca nulla con chi eventualmente comprerà il Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*
> 
> ...



Pare tutto troppo bello...
Magari non vinceremo nulla ma con questi alle spalle finalmente si torna a competere e a vedere un futuro..e questo è quello che noi tifosi davvero vogliamo e che i disgraziati fingevano di non capire


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Il cerchio comincia a chiudersi. Dai Silvio è il momento di fare il bravo e lasciare il giocattolo a chi può renderlo nuovamente una superpotenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2016)

Io non voglio esultare ma questo bombardamento mediatico mi fa essere intimamente ottimista... immaginate, però, se dovesse saltare tutto e in estate ci trovassimo di nuovo il Condor ad allestire l'ItalMilan di Brocchi capitanato da Balotelli e Boateng...

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Raga evitiamo sti nomignoli offensivi!


----------



## mabadi (28 Aprile 2016)

ragazzi ma galliani è veramente amico amico di Lippi.
Siamo certi che qualora i cinesi dovessero affidarsi a Lippi lo manderebbero?


----------



## TheZio (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*
> 
> ...



Io continuo nelle preghiere...


----------



## koti (28 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> se Bee si è dimostrato un barbone non è colpa di Alciato...lui ha dato in anteprima il suo nome come compratore...quello che è successo dopo non possiamo saperlo...e cmq se sto Campopiano sbaglia su una roba del genere secondo te verrà ancora preso sul serio???


Alciato dava praticamente per chiusa la trattativa con Bee (parlava addirittura di patto vincolante e penali), si riferiva a lui come uomo ricchissimo che aveva come madre la donna più ricca d'Australia (notizia mai confermata da nessuna parte). Inoltre il ragionamento che stai facendo lo possiamo applicare anche per questo trattativa: se a Berlusconi viene il colpo del matto e cambia idea all'ultimo momento rispondendo NO condannandoci all'inferno i giornalisti cosa centrano? La trattativa ormai è reale ed è stata confermata praticamente da qualunque fonte autorevole (e il Corriere dello sport è stato il primo a parlarne).


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Alciato dava praticamente per chiusa la trattativa con Bee (parlava addirittura di patto vincolante e penali), si riferiva a lui come uomo ricchissimo che aveva come madre la donna più ricca d'Australia (notizia mai confermata da nessuna parte). Inoltre il ragionamento che stai facendo lo possiamo applicare anche per questo trattativa: se a Berlusconi viene il colpo del matto e decide di rispondere NO condannandoci all'inferno i giornalisti cosa centrano? La trattativa ormai è reale ed è stata confermata praticamente da qualunque fonte autorevole (e il Corriere dello sport è stato il primo a parlarne).



Campopiano ha detto testualmente che Berlusconi ha dato il si ed è stato convinto dai figli....non ha detto che ci sta ancora pensando....cmq è inutile parlarne ormai Lunedì sapremo tutto....pochi giorni alla salvezza o alla deriva....speriamo in bene


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Aprile 2016)

conferme, solo conferme 

e firme solo firme.

poi lo spumante scorrera' a fiumi


----------



## koti (28 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha detto testualmente che Berlusconi ha dato il si ed è stato convinto dai figli....non ha detto che ci sta ancora pensando....cmq è inutile parlarne ormai Lunedì sapremo tutto....pochi giorni alla salvezza o alla deriva....speriamo in bene


Anche se ha detto si sappiamo tutti che Berlusconi cambia idea ogni momento a seconda di come si alza dal letto. Resto ottimista, ma consapevole che come presidente abbiamo un matto a piede libero.


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> *Ancora Pasquale Campopiano: ecco perché l'Evergrande comprerà il Milan. In sostanza, si tratta di un vero e proprio affare di stato. Infatti in Cina il calcio sta diventando questo: un business interplanetario che porterà la nazione a spenderà 8 mila miliardi nei prossimi anni. Lo riporta anche ChinaFiles.com affermando che l'obiettivo è arrivare ai mondiali 2030 o 2034. E in questo quadro la notizia Evergrande/Milan si incastra alla perfezione.
> Campopiano ha intervistato il direttore di questo portale, Gabriele Battaglia: ''Qui i rumors di possibili capitali cinesi nel Milan ci sono eccome. Partiamo dal fatto che da quando Xi Jinping ha detto sì all'apertura dei capitali nel mondo calcio si è subito scatenata una vera e propria concorrenza dei principali investitori cinesi. Da queste parti infatti fanno discorsi spiccioli: calcio uguale business, quindi investo.
> ...



incrociamo le dita...


----------



## Hammer (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> *Ancora Pasquale Campopiano: ecco perché l'Evergrande comprerà il Milan. In sostanza, si tratta di un vero e proprio affare di stato. Infatti in Cina il calcio sta diventando questo: un business interplanetario che porterà la nazione a spenderà 8 mila miliardi nei prossimi anni. Lo riporta anche ChinaFiles.com affermando che l'obiettivo è arrivare ai mondiali 2030 o 2034. E in questo quadro la notizia Evergrande/Milan si incastra alla perfezione.
> Campopiano ha intervistato il direttore di questo portale, Gabriele Battaglia: ''Qui i rumors di possibili capitali cinesi nel Milan ci sono eccome. Partiamo dal fatto che da quando Xi Jinping ha detto sì all'apertura dei capitali nel mondo calcio si è subito scatenata una vera e propria concorrenza dei principali investitori cinesi. Da queste parti infatti fanno discorsi spiccioli: calcio uguale business, quindi investo.
> ...



Ragazzi qui si eiacula fortissimo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> *Ancora Pasquale Campopiano: ecco perché l'Evergrande comprerà il Milan. In sostanza, si tratta di un vero e proprio affare di stato. Infatti in Cina il calcio sta diventando questo: un business interplanetario che porterà la nazione a spenderà 8 mila miliardi nei prossimi anni. Lo riporta anche ChinaFiles.com affermando che l'obiettivo è arrivare ai mondiali 2030 o 2034. E in questo quadro la notizia Evergrande/Milan si incastra alla perfezione.
> Campopiano ha intervistato il direttore di questo portale, Gabriele Battaglia: ''Qui i rumors di possibili capitali cinesi nel Milan ci sono eccome. Partiamo dal fatto che da quando Xi Jinping ha detto sì all'apertura dei capitali nel mondo calcio si è subito scatenata una vera e propria concorrenza dei principali investitori cinesi. Da queste parti infatti fanno discorsi spiccioli: calcio uguale business, quindi investo.
> ...




Mah, mi sembra tutto troppo bello per essere vero. Il Milan praticamente diventerebbe una superpotenza economica,dietro solo al Real Madrid, al Barcellona, al City e al PSG.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Aprile 2016)

boh stasera mi sento piu pessimista di ieri non so....cmq so che qui a molti sembra una sciocchezza ma sono convinto che di qui alla firma sia meglio che il milan perda piuttosto che il contrario....


----------



## folletto (28 Aprile 2016)

Ditemi che è tutto vero
Ditemi che è tutto vero 
Ditemi che è tutto vero 
Ditemi che è tutto vero


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> *Ancora Pasquale Campopiano: ecco perché l'Evergrande comprerà il Milan. In sostanza, si tratta di un vero e proprio affare di stato. Infatti in Cina il calcio sta diventando questo: un business interplanetario che porterà la nazione a spenderà 8 mila miliardi nei prossimi anni. Lo riporta anche ChinaFiles.com affermando che l'obiettivo è arrivare ai mondiali 2030 o 2034. E in questo quadro la notizia Evergrande/Milan si incastra alla perfezione.
> Campopiano ha intervistato il direttore di questo portale, Gabriele Battaglia: ''Qui i rumors di possibili capitali cinesi nel Milan ci sono eccome. Partiamo dal fatto che da quando Xi Jinping ha detto sì all'apertura dei capitali nel mondo calcio si è subito scatenata una vera e propria concorrenza dei principali investitori cinesi. Da queste parti infatti fanno discorsi spiccioli: calcio uguale business, quindi investo.
> ...



Avere un colosso che già lavora nel mondo del calcio sarebbe garanzia di successo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah, mi sembra tutto troppo bello per essere vero. Il Milan praticamente diventerebbe una superpotenza economica,dietro solo al Real Madrid, al Barcellona, al City e al PSG.



Non credo proprio visto che i cinesi hanno più soldi di tutti


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio visto che i cinesi hanno più soldi di tutti



Iniziamo già con chi ce l'ha più lungo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2016)

Primi rosicamenti a Sky, dicono che il passaggio ai cinesi non significa per forza migliorare, citano Thoir come esempio 



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
> 
> *Ancora Pasquale Campopiano: ecco perché l'Evergrande comprerà il Milan. In sostanza, si tratta di un vero e proprio affare di stato. Infatti in Cina il calcio sta diventando questo: un business interplanetario che porterà la nazione a spenderà 8 mila miliardi nei prossimi anni. Lo riporta anche ChinaFiles.com affermando che l'obiettivo è arrivare ai mondiali 2030 o 2034. E in questo quadro la notizia Evergrande/Milan si incastra alla perfezione.
> Campopiano ha intervistato il direttore di questo portale, Gabriele Battaglia: ''Qui i rumors di possibili capitali cinesi nel Milan ci sono eccome. Partiamo dal fatto che da quando Xi Jinping ha detto sì all'apertura dei capitali nel mondo calcio si è subito scatenata una vera e propria concorrenza dei principali investitori cinesi. Da queste parti infatti fanno discorsi spiccioli: calcio uguale business, quindi investo.
> ...


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Primi rosicamenti a Sky, dicono che il passaggio ai cinesi non significa per forza migliorare, citano Thoir come esempio



Quell'altro schiavo di Nosotti?


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Primi rosicamenti a Sky, dicono che il passaggio ai cinesi non significa per forza migliorare, citano Thoir come esempio



Ci hanno sempre detestati, sempre. E nella mia casa l'abbiamo dai tempi di tele+.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Su Sky rosicano Hahahaha  ... Povero ALCINO ... Hahahah


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Primi rosicamenti a Sky, dicono che il passaggio ai cinesi non significa per forza migliorare, citano Thoir come esempio



Guarda, mi prendo il rischio.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Su Sky rosicano Hahahaha  ... Povero ALCINO ... Hahahah



Beh..in effetti un pò di ragione ce l'hanno. Se lo scenario che non ricordo chi oggi ha lanciato
100 mln per il mercato (stessa cifra che ha messo Berlusconi quest'anno)
Lippi DT (un Galliani 2.0)

non la vedo bene


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quell'altro schiavo di Nosotti?



Erano Leo di Bello e Matteo Marani.


----------



## sballotello (28 Aprile 2016)

Finché non vedi... Non credo


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*
> 
> ...



http://www.milanworld.net/copia-incolla-una-settimana-di-ban-vt18637.html#post941700


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Primi rosicamenti a Sky, dicono che il passaggio ai cinesi non significa per forza migliorare, citano Thoir come esempio



È come dire io persona comune vinco 500mila euro in un gratta e vinci ma la mia vita sarà la stessa e non cambierà radicalmente


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/regolamento-e-comunicazioni-vf2/


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Primi rosicamenti a Sky, dicono che il passaggio ai cinesi non significa per forza migliorare, citano Thoir come esempio



Sisi hahahah Thoirchio non ha neanche un patrimonio personale ... Come i nostri


----------



## TheZio (28 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Beh..in effetti un pò di ragione ce l'hanno. Se lo scenario che non ricordo chi oggi ha lanciato
> 100 mln per il mercato (stessa cifra che ha messo Berlusconi quest'anno)
> Lippi DT (un Galliani 2.0)
> 
> non la vedo bene



Se, e ripeto se, sono queli dell Evergrande, questi hanno vinto 2 Champions d Asia negli ultimi tre anni.. Direi che un pò di fiducia forse la meritano.. Almeno inizialmente


----------



## Alberto (28 Aprile 2016)

Premetto che è da un pò che non scrivo, precisamente dallo scorso anno, scottato dalle vicende Kondogbia, JM e dai vari teatrini orchestrati ad arte dalla premiata ditta B&G, quando decisi, non a cuor leggero, che per un pò avrei seguito il calcio ed il Milan con un lieve distacco. Questo però non mi ha impedito di seguire questo forum costantemente ed aggiornarmi con le varie notizie. Ciò mi ha portato a pensare, a mente lucida credo, alla situazione "vendita Milan ai cinesi". Mi sono fatto una personale opinione. Credo che, al di la della credibilità di questo o quel giornalista, le notizie della vendita del club siano veritiere e che forse questo è l'anno buono (convinzione... unita alla speranza, in verità!) per diversi motivi, mentre lo scorso anno ero moooolto più scettico (Mr Bee). Intanto a differenza del fantomatico Bee che nessuno conosceva (se non dopo l'accostamento al Milan), Galatioto, che è persona serissima e conosciuta, non penso vada rilasciando interviste su testate giornalistiche nazionali solo per farsi pubblicità (non ne ha bisogno), e tanto meno lo vedo complice di una campagna politica volta ad ottenere qualche voto in più. A mio parere il tutto è già deciso e ci si sta ricamando un pò sopra, nel frattempo che tutto sia sistemato burocraticamente, con "distacchi dolorosi perchè il Milan è questione di cuore" "decisioni per il futuro del Milan in mani sicure" e bla bla bla, in modo da uscirne "vincitori, nella sconfitta (vero presidente?)"... dico ciò perchè mi sembra realmente molto strano il fatto che Fininvest vada scomodando advisor molto noti per trattare con colossi mondiali la vendita del club, consentendo la visione dei conti societari, firmando accordi di massima ecc. per poi aspettare le lune del presidente Berlusconi affinchè il tutto possa vedere una fine. Di solito, e ragionevolmente, dovrebbe essere il contrario: Berlusconi ha deciso di mollare, allora vado ad interpellare advisor e tutto il resto. E' un pò come vendere una casa, mica cerco gli acquirenti e poi decido!! se mai prima decido e poi chiamo l'agenzia immobiliare, a ragion di logica. La credibilità nelle trattative per le aziende credo sia un pilastro portante... e se la si perde a causa delle lune di chi ne tiene le redini poi...


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Primi rosicamenti a Sky, dicono che il passaggio ai cinesi non significa per forza migliorare, citano Thoir come esempio



Mamma mia ma é una roba incredibile.Ma pure su Telelombardia non scherzano,ho sentito dichiarazioni tipo "Galatioto è come Bee uno che ragruppa chi ha i soldi",li davvero ho alzato mani ed ho detto: Vabbe ma allora vale tutto!


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> È come dire io persona comune vinco 500mila euro in un gratta e vinci ma la mia vita sarà la stessa e non cambierà radicalmente



ma thohir è un esempio stupido, non c'entra nulla coi cinesi, quello in confronto non ha una lira


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

*Tuttosport: "Lunedì è il giorno dell'accordo preliminare."*


----------



## ignaxio (28 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma thohir è un esempio stupido, non c'entra nulla coi cinesi, quello in confronto non ha una lira



proprio oggi un collega mi faceva lo stesso paragone e abbiamo controllato che il patrimonio della famiglia Tohir è meno di 1 mlrd


----------



## patriots88 (28 Aprile 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Primi rosicamenti a Sky, dicono che il passaggio ai cinesi non significa per forza migliorare, citano Thoir come esempio



Vabbe ma i giornalisti italiani sono servi di Galliani, lo considerano l imperatore supremo del mercato e Berlusconi la mente geniale che vuole fare il Milan italiano.
Di che parliamo?

Ovvio che di fronte al loro accantonamento dicano cosi


----------



## patriots88 (28 Aprile 2016)

E comunque occhio.
Siamo in campagna elettorale è tutto sto parlare a Berlusconi fa comodo.
Non mi stupirei se finite le elezioni come per magia decida "di rimangiarsi tutto e tenere il Milan per amore"

L abbiamo già vissuta con bee sta cosa


----------



## Symon (28 Aprile 2016)

Se dovesse capitarci il Thohir di turno, scusate ragazzi ma a me andrebbe bene lo stesso...Passare dal 7-8-9 posto al 2-3-4 sarebbe un gran salto. E soprattutto passare da Bertolacci a Jovetic, mi spiace per chi critica ma io sarei stra-contento.
Poi l'ambiente Milan è una cosa, quello Inter è ben differente. Da noi i giocatori vengono esaltati, da loro spesso vengono disattivati.
Son convinto che ad esempio Jovetic da noi avrebbe fatto benissimo.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Aprile 2016)

vediamo come va a finire!! io non mi voglio illudere!! Se berlusca vende bene, se non vende e solo questione di tempo...Spero cmq che l'affare si concluda nei migliori dei modi e il più in fretta possibile!


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> E comunque occhio.
> Siamo in campagna elettorale è tutto sto parlare a Berlusconi fa comodo.
> Non mi stupirei se finite le elezioni come per magia decida "di rimangiarsi tutto e tenere il Milan per amore"
> 
> L abbiamo già vissuta con bee sta cosa



Io sta cosa della politica non riesco a capirla,si parla sì,di Berlusconi ma in senso negativo sempre e comunque e da parte di tutti,praticamenre si starebbe affosando da solo.Al massimo riucirebbe a prendere voti annunciando ufficialmente la cessione o dichiarando apertamente che sta cedendo la maggioranza.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Aprile 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Se dovesse capitarci il Thohir di turno, scusate ragazzi ma a me andrebbe bene lo stesso...Passare dal 7-8-9 posto al 2-3-4 sarebbe un gran salto. E soprattutto passare da Bertolacci a Jovetic, mi spiace per chi critica ma io sarei stra-contento.
> Poi l'ambiente Milan è una cosa, quello Inter è ben differente. Da noi i giocatori vengono esaltati, da loro spesso vengono disattivati.
> Son convinto che ad esempio Jovetic da noi avrebbe fatto benissimo.



Comunque l'Inter quest'anno ha speso 90 milioni nel calciomercato. E anche l'anno prima ha cacciato un bel po' di soldi. L'hanno preso in un posto specifico puntato su un allenatore scarso come Mancini, e hanno un uomo-mercato che non è particolarmente competente (basti pensare alla scelta sconsiderata di prendere Eder) ma rimane il fatto che ha più risorse di Moratti.
Ecco, Berlusconi è peggio persino dell'attuale Thohir.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> e hanno un uomo-mercato che non è particolarmente competente (basti pensare alla scelta sconsiderata di prendere Eder).



Non direi. Ausilio l'estate scorsa ha fatto dei veri e propri miracoli per accontentare quel bamboccio viziato di Mancini, ed è stato proprio quest'ultimo a chiedere Eder.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*
> 
> ...



Dai che ci siamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2016)

Sto impazzendo, guardo il telefono ogni 10 minuti


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sto impazzendo, guardo il telefono ogni 10 minuti



E' una settimana che non faccio altro..mi è quasi venuto il tunnel carpale


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sto impazzendo, guardo il telefono ogni 10 minuti



Purtroppo è inutile. Campopiano ha tweetato poche ore fa dicendo che da qui a lunedì, data della firma del preliminare, news non ce ne saranno.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Aprile 2016)

F5 tasto più usato da qualche giorno a questa parte


----------



## Black (28 Aprile 2016)

che dire... ormai mi sono convinto. Spero che il 2 Maggio arriva finalmente questo si del vecchio rimba. Posso aspettare anche fino a Giugno, ma non potrei veramente sopportare un no.
madonna quanta birra mi bevo quando arriverà l'ufficialità!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è inutile. Campopiano ha tweetato poche ore fa dicendo che da qui a lunedì, data della firma del preliminare, news non ce ne saranno.



E secondo te non lo so?


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

*Matteo Marani (vicedirettore Sky Sport): "Al contrario di Bee, la proposta dei cinesi è reale e concreta. Questo consorzio vuole acquisire il Milan, non espanderne il brand in Asia."*


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Io propongo un ubriacatura collettiva di MW alla firma ..


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io propongo un ubriacatura collettiva di MW alla firma ..



Dobbiamo essere cauti. Più il traguardo è vicino, più è necessaria la prudenza.


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

*Marco Bellinazzo: "Faccio notare che (almeno finora) non sono arrivate smentite al mio pezzo sul passo avanti nella trattativa sul Milan"*


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2016)

*Marcello Lippi: "Se davvero Alibaba pensa di prendersi il Milan, mi stupisce di non aver ricevuto nemmeno una telefonata finora."*


----------



## Victorss (28 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io propongo un ubriacatura collettiva di MW alla firma ..


Io ci starei se mai dovesse succedere. Apriamo un topic nel bar "ubriacata di gruppo" come requisiti mettiamo ALMENO una cassa di birre e deliriamo tutti assieme Ahahahahah


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Marcello Lippi: "Se davvero Alibaba pensa di prendersi il Milan, mi stupisce di non aver ricevuto nemmeno una telefonata finora."*



E' stata già riportata ieri questa voce. Alibaba poi ha smentito ogni interesse..


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2016)

Comunque vada a finire questa storia di bello c'è che, finalmente, l'attuale società sta venendo attaccata da più fronti.

È in tutta onestà estremamente liberatorio.
Come se fosse la definitiva conferma di non essere dei pazzi visionari che vedevano il male assoluto dove non c'era.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Marcello Lippi: "Se davvero Alibaba pensa di prendersi il Milan, mi stupisce di non aver ricevuto nemmeno una telefonata finora."*



up



alcyppa ha scritto:


> Comunque vada a finire questa storia di bello c'è che, finalmente, l'attuale società sta venendo attaccata da più fronti.
> 
> È in tutta onestà estremamente liberatorio.
> Come se fosse la definitiva conferma di non essere dei pazzi visionari che vedevano il male assoluto dove non c'era.



Completamente d'accordo, inoltre mi pare che con la figuraccia globale che è avvenuta da verona in poi per culminare nel CdA disastroso di oggi a livello di immagine della società, la posizione della dirigenza sia ormai compromessa agli occhi di tifosi e stampa.
Persino alcuni lacchè storici iniziano a scendere dal carro berlusconiano (basta vedere il cambio di tono alquanto sospetto in alcuni editoriali...).

Secondo me è finita, finalmente.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

Nosotti mi ha fatto venire l'ansia.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nosotti mi ha fatto venire l'ansia.



Perché???


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Guarda, mi prendo il rischio.



infatti, passare ai cinesi non vuole dire per forza migliorare, ma rimanere con il duo vuol dire per forza peggiorare.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Perché???



Ha detto che, ad oggi, secondo lui Berlusconi non firmerebbe.
Peccato, lo consideravo un giornalista serio, invece è un altro servo.


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Aprile 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io ci starei se mai dovesse succedere. Apriamo un topic nel bar "ubriacata di gruppo" come requisiti mettiamo ALMENO una cassa di birre e deliriamo tutti assieme Ahahahahah



andata.

ovviamente con foto.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Perché???



Secondo lui ad oggi il nano non firmerebbe. Non vuol lasciare da perdente e soprattutto con questa situazione societaria.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Secondo lui ad oggi il nano non firmerebbe. Non vuol lasciare da perdente e soprattutto con questa situazione societaria.



Vabbe questo non lo reputo nemmeno un giornalista..solo un fantoccio


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Aprile 2016)

Comunque ho rivisto ora le parole di nosotti..sarebbe da prendere a schiaffi..su Sky stanno gufando di brutto ragazzi


----------



## 666psycho (28 Aprile 2016)

dai su! vendi pagliaccio!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Aprile 2016)

Ho avuto un incubo...

I cinesi volevano chiudere ed il pazzo tergiversava perché voleva rimanere presidente...

I cinesi volevano chiudere ed il pazzo tentennava perché voleva tenersi cravatta gialla...

I cinesi volevano chiudere ed il pazzo rinviava perché voleva poterci ripensare fino all'ultimo senza penali...

Finiva che i cinesi compravano l'inter...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Aprile 2016)

cmq non so se è già stato detto...ma l'avvocato la scala ha parlato anche a top calcio 24...ha detto cose molto interessanti...ad esempio che la trattativa di vendita è a buon punto e che il piano di recupero da presentare all'uefa dovrebbe essere consegnato nei prossimi giorni...ma nessuno ha ancora "prenotato" il viaggio a Ginevra proprio xkè dovrebbe occuparsene la nuova proprietà...


----------



## __king george__ (29 Aprile 2016)

una domanda perche non so se mi sono perso qualche pezzo in tutte queste news che rimbalzano di qua e di la:
la smentita di alibaba sarebbe quel tweet di Jack Ma o c'è anche un altra smentita ufficiale?


----------



## Casnop (29 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento di Pasquale Campopiano.
> 
> *La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva. Lunedì 2 maggio ci saranno le firme per il preliminare, che aprirà poi, ad una nuova fase di due diligence. La quale fisserà una scadenza entro giugno, che porterà alla firma vera e propria e alla cessione del 70%. Il restante 30% rimarrà in mano a Finivest per un anno. Operazione da 700/720 mln di euro. Berlusconi è stato convito da Marina e Piersilvio.*
> 
> ...


Tante informazioni, non tutte coerenti tra loro, ma insomma ci siamo: lunedì dovrebbe, salvo imprevisti dell'ultima ora, essere sottoscritto il contratto preliminare di compravendita di una quota di maggioranza del capitale sociale dell'A.C. Milan, tra Fininvest, detentore del 99,97% di esso, e, sembra, Evergrande Real Estate Group, che dovrebbe prevedere il passaggio, al closing dell'operazione, di circa il 70% del pacchetto di quote controllato da Fininvest, con opzione per l'acquisto dal medesimo soggetto del rimanente 30% entro un anno. Il prezzo del 100% complessivo è quotato intorno ai 720 milioni di euro. Dopo la sottoscrizione del preliminare, si aprirà una fase di indagine volta a verificare dal promittente acquirente i dati acquisiti con il consenso preliminare e ad orientare le successive, finali fasi della operazione (una sorta di due diligence post-stipula e pre-closing, distinta da quella prettamente contabile, già svolta durante le fasi delle trattative), la complessa movimentazione bancaria finalizzata al trasferimento dei fondi, gli adempimenti societari delle due parti per la ratifica degli accordi e l'autorizzazione alla stipulazione del definitivo, il closing, che segna, con il passaggio incrociato di quote e fondi, la chiusura della operazione e la formazione del nuovo assetto proprietario nel Milan. I tempi indicati da Sal Galatioto per la chiusura della operazione, prima metà di giugno, dovrebbero essere rispettati. Quanto ai componenti della nuova proprietà, è poco utile la discussione su chi ci sia nel fondo Evergrande: il fondo è un soggetto a sé, che somma algebricamente le partecipazioni dei singoli investitori, ma ha un valore autonomo rappresentato dal proprio patrimonio fatto di immense proprietà immobiliari e le rendite ad esse collegate, nonché dei proventi delle operazioni finanziarie che sostanziano questo tipo di fondi, sì da dare ad esso un market value di diverse centinaia di miliardi di dollari. In questa prospettiva Jack Ma si, Jack Ma no, Robin Li si, Robin Li no, è esercizio poco significativo. Qui c'è un gruppo finanziario indistinto superiore alle forze dei suoi illustri partecipanti, di cui moltiplica le possibilità sul piano finanziario, e di cui il Milan diventa, ed è questa la novità, uno dei più potenti motori, per la straordinaria capacità di suggestione del suo marchio, noto in ogni angolo del pianeta, capace di attrarre ed esaltare ogni investimento a fini immobiliari sull'immenso mercato cinese ed asiatico. Se con il crowdfunding fatto da questo fondo sulla squadra del Guangzhou un paio d'anni fa, questo sconosciuto club ha assunto un valore di mercato mostruoso, pari ad oltre 3 miliardi di dollari, non è difficile immaginare che con questa aggressiva politica commerciale e finanziaria il Milan possa arrivare comodamente a quintuplicare quel risultato, con ritorni economici allo stato inimmaginabili. Ma è prematuro parlarne ora: ora, incontrarsi un lunedì, a Roma.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

*Carlo Festa (Sole24ore): chi ha fatto il none del colosso Evergrande potrebbe aver fatto Bingo. Anche a questa rubrica sono giunge mezza conferme sul suo coinvolgimento ma si aspettano conferme nelle prossime ore perché nulla potrebbe essere certo. L'Evergrande Group di recente ha comprato alcune banche cinesi a prezzi talmente folli da richiamare l’attenzione del Wall Street Journal che tuttavia ha spiegato che Evergrande è un colosso cinese troppo grande per fallire, malgrado il forte livello di indebitamento.

CorSera: i cinesi fanno sul serio e mettono 150M a deposito come garanzia della loro solidità. Silvio tuttavia ancora è indeciso se cedere la sua creatura... E la prossima settimana dovrà decidere se impegnarsi in una trattativa esclusiva che tuttavia fino al closing può vedere un suo passo indietro previo pagamento di penali ovviamente. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2016)

Ufficialmente inizio a crederci


----------



## mrsmit (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole24ore): chi ha fatto il none del colosso Evergrande potrebbe aver fatto Bingo. Anche a questa rubrica sono giunge mezza conferme sul suo coinvolgimento ma si aspettano conferme nelle prossime ore perché nulla potrebbe essere certo. L'Evergrande Group di recente ha comprato alcune banche cinesi a prezzi talmente folli da richiamare l’attenzione del Wall Street Journal che tuttavia ha spiegato che Evergrande è un colosso cinese troppo grande per fallire, malgrado il forte livello di indebitamento.
> 
> CorSera: i cinesi fanno sul serio e mettono 150M a deposito come garanzia della loro solidità. Silvio tuttavia ancora è indeciso se cedere la sua creatura... E la prossima settimana dovrà decidere se impegnarsi in una trattativa esclusiva che tuttavia fino al closing può vedere un suo passo indietro previo pagamento di penali ovviamente. *



Anche il Giornale.it parla di un versamento di 150 milioni a garanzia delle serie intenzioni.

Io chiedo: potrebbe essere la caparra versata per la firma del preliminare?


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole24ore): chi ha fatto il none del colosso Evergrande potrebbe aver fatto Bingo. Anche a questa rubrica sono giunge mezza conferme sul suo coinvolgimento ma si aspettano conferme nelle prossime ore perché nulla potrebbe essere certo. L'Evergrande Group di recente ha comprato alcune banche cinesi a prezzi talmente folli da richiamare l’attenzione del Wall Street Journal che tuttavia ha spiegato che Evergrande è un colosso cinese troppo grande per fallire, malgrado il forte livello di indebitamento.
> 
> CorSera: i cinesi fanno sul serio e mettono 150M a deposito come garanzia della loro solidità. Silvio tuttavia ancora è indeciso se cedere la sua creatura... E la prossima settimana dovrà decidere se impegnarsi in una trattativa esclusiva che tuttavia fino al closing può vedere un suo passo indietro previo pagamento di penali ovviamente. *



Festa inizia a salire sul carro.
Una volta che verranno a conoscenza della bontà della fonte, poco a poco inizieranno ad accorrerre tutti.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole24ore): chi ha fatto il none del colosso Evergrande potrebbe aver fatto Bingo. Anche a questa rubrica sono giunge mezza conferme sul suo coinvolgimento ma si aspettano conferme nelle prossime ore perché nulla potrebbe essere certo. L'Evergrande Group di recente ha comprato alcune banche cinesi a prezzi talmente folli da richiamare l’attenzione del Wall Street Journal che tuttavia ha spiegato che Evergrande è un colosso cinese troppo grande per fallire, malgrado il forte livello di indebitamento.
> 
> CorSera: i cinesi fanno sul serio e mettono 150M a deposito come garanzia della loro solidità. Silvio tuttavia ancora è indeciso se cedere la sua creatura... E la prossima settimana dovrà decidere se impegnarsi in una trattativa esclusiva che tuttavia fino al closing può vedere un suo passo indietro previo pagamento di penali ovviamente. *



dai quel vecchio rinco neanche ci sta pensando... l'ho visto ieri sera al tg5... è tutto preso dalle elezioni comunali! A quello del Milan non importa un c....


----------



## Casnop (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole24ore): chi ha fatto il none del colosso Evergrande potrebbe aver fatto Bingo. Anche a questa rubrica sono giunge mezza conferme sul suo coinvolgimento ma si aspettano conferme nelle prossime ore perché nulla potrebbe essere certo. L'Evergrande Group di recente ha comprato alcune banche cinesi a prezzi talmente folli da richiamare l’attenzione del Wall Street Journal che tuttavia ha spiegato che Evergrande è un colosso cinese troppo grande per fallire, malgrado il forte livello di indebitamento.
> 
> CorSera: i cinesi fanno sul serio e mettono 150M a deposito come garanzia della loro solidità. Silvio tuttavia ancora è indeciso se cedere la sua creatura... E la prossima settimana dovrà decidere se impegnarsi in una trattativa esclusiva che tuttavia fino al closing può vedere un suo passo indietro previo pagamento di penali ovviamente. *


@paskampo, cumpà, #TOMBOLA...


----------



## mabadi (29 Aprile 2016)

Dichiarazione di Galliani nel 2010:
Galliani: «Lippi è un amico
Allegri un milanista»

Siamo certi che Lippi lo manderebbe a casa?


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione di Galliani nel 2010:
> Galliani: «Lippi è un amico
> Allegri un milanista»
> 
> Siamo certi che Lippi lo manderebbe a casa?


Ricordiamoci sempre che i cinesi vengono per business, non per filantropia.
Nessun individuo sano di mente (o non colluso) lascerebbe al suo posto un Amministratore Delegato che presenta una società con questi conti da svariati anni.
Nessuno.


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole24ore): chi ha fatto il none del colosso Evergrande potrebbe aver fatto Bingo. Anche a questa rubrica sono giunge mezza conferme sul suo coinvolgimento ma si aspettano conferme nelle prossime ore perché nulla potrebbe essere certo. L'Evergrande Group di recente ha comprato alcune banche cinesi a prezzi talmente folli da richiamare l’attenzione del Wall Street Journal che tuttavia ha spiegato che Evergrande è un colosso cinese troppo grande per fallire, malgrado il forte livello di indebitamento.
> 
> CorSera: i cinesi fanno sul serio e mettono 150M a deposito come garanzia della loro solidità. Silvio tuttavia ancora è indeciso se cedere la sua creatura... E la prossima settimana dovrà decidere se impegnarsi in una trattativa esclusiva che tuttavia fino al closing può vedere un suo passo indietro previo pagamento di penali ovviamente. *


Cos'è sta storia che hanno un forte livello di indebitamento?


----------



## Gekyn (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa (Sole24ore): chi ha fatto il none del colosso Evergrande potrebbe aver fatto Bingo. Anche a questa rubrica sono giunge mezza conferme sul suo coinvolgimento ma si aspettano conferme nelle prossime ore perché nulla potrebbe essere certo. L'Evergrande Group di recente ha comprato alcune banche cinesi a prezzi talmente folli da richiamare l’attenzione del Wall Street Journal che tuttavia ha spiegato che Evergrande è un colosso cinese troppo grande per fallire, malgrado il forte livello di indebitamento.
> 
> CorSera: i cinesi fanno sul serio e mettono 150M a deposito come garanzia della loro solidità. Silvio tuttavia ancora è indeciso se cedere la sua creatura... E la prossima settimana dovrà decidere se impegnarsi in una trattativa esclusiva che tuttavia fino al closing può vedere un suo passo indietro previo pagamento di penali ovviamente. *





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ufficialmente inizio a crederci



Io ci credo e c'ho creduto sin dall'inizio, forse si chiama speranza (ed è ultima a morire), ma la cosa che più mi sorprende e che mi fa propendere per un esito positivo, sono non tanto le interviste a Galatioto o l'articoli di importanti testate giornalistiche, ma soprattutto l'assenza di qualsiasi tipo di smentita da parte di Fininvest, la stessa Fininvest che più volte non ha esitato a far uscire comunicati stampa, dove smentiva qualsiasi tipo di trattiva o che comunque ribadiva la vendita solo di quote di minoranza.


----------

